# Aston Martin DBS



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Had the pleasure of detailing







this old beauty earlier this year.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

oh shiver , lucky man


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Made me smile!!


----------

